# new mum refusing food



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi All,

My baby Poppy underwent a c-section 4 days ago, ate up a full high protein meal at the vets straight afterwards which was great!! Since we've had her home she would eat a little food at first and the after 2 days began not to accept any food at all. We mixed some food with her favourite food , fresh chicken and have even tried her with some cheese, cottage cheese and ham but she will not touch any now. I'm getting concerned now as she has finally accepted the puppy and is now allowing him to nurse, but i wonder about the quality of milk she is producing if she isn't eating. What are your thoughts?

Puppy seems fine, he's not dehydrated or crying and is toileting often but I still worry that the poor little fella isn't getting the nutrients he needs? 


lea 
xx


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You know I should keep my big mouth shut but I have to ask a couple of questions because your baby had an unwanted pregnancy last March. Did she have problems with that pregnancy? Is there some reason you didn't have her spayed after that pregnancy? If she isn't eating you need to contact your vet. She could possibly be having some kind of complication from the pregnancy or c-section.


----------



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

> You know I should keep my big mouth shut but I have to ask a couple of questions because your baby had an unwanted pregnancy last March. Did she have problems with that pregnancy? Is there some reason you didn't have her spayed after that pregnancy? If she isn't eating you need to contact your vet. She could possibly be having some kind of complication from the pregnancy or c-section.[/B]


Yes you are correct we decided she was too young last march and also had to address the issue of her hernia. We didn't have her spayed as we decided we wanted another chance to breed her as we wanted more Maltesebabies, i hasten to add that I bred her to produce pets for myself as I love the breed. I am not selling any puppies nor do i intend showing them. I live in the UK and finding a Maltese breeder is almost impossible. She has now been spayed during the c-section. 

lea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lea I have a few questions and comments but I am not going to address them at this time.

You need to get mom back to the vet. I have not had to deal with a c-section but have known a many breeder that have and have lost a mom because of septic infection from the section. The mom's and babies life are in danger at this point.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how scarey, please take her in to get checked. I'd love to see pictures of your mom and baby


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> how scarey, please take her in to get checked. I'd love to see pictures of your mom and baby[/B]


Yes it is very scary. OP please if you dont trust me take a few minutes and look at this link........
http://malteseforum.com/forum/index.php

I am sorry it seems that link did not work. Lets try this again........
http://maltesedogs.com/annie.htm



:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, get your baby to the vet asap. She needs to eat or you are at risk of losing your puppy. Do you have bottle feeding supplies on hand? If not -- get them! You may need to step in and feed the baby if mom's milk isn't what it should be. Is she drinking? I've only had one litter but the mom had to have a csection to remove a 4th not-viable baby and she ate like a PIG afterwards. I would have had her at the vet asap if she stopped eating. 

Good luck and I can't wait to see pic of your little one! How did her previous litter turn out?


----------



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks to all for your advice and comments, I have her booked into the vets tomorrow morning and then would you believe it straight after i made the call she started eating!! I'm still taking her in just incase for a full checkover. That story is very scary. I wish she didn't have to have the c-section but the puppy was breech and the vet was worried because he was quite big. I do have milk substitute on hand ( I fed the pup for the first two days). I have some colostrum on order from the US which seems to be taking forever to arrive, as its not available over here, not even at the vets so i just have Welpi.

lea


----------



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

> I agree, get your baby to the vet asap. She needs to eat or you are at risk of losing your puppy. Do you have bottle feeding supplies on hand? If not -- get them! You may need to step in and feed the baby if mom's milk isn't what it should be. Is she drinking? I've only had one litter but the mom had to have a csection to remove a 4th not-viable baby and she ate like a PIG afterwards. I would have had her at the vet asap if she stopped eating.
> 
> Good luck and I can't wait to see pic of your little one! How did her previous litter turn out?[/B]



Yes she's drinking fine and this was her first litter. I will get some pics up asap...he's adorable.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thanks to all for your advice and comments, I have her booked into the vets tomorrow morning and then would you believe it straight after i made the call she started eating!! I'm still taking her in just incase for a full checkover. That story is very scary. I wish she didn't have to have the c-section but the puppy was breech and the vet was worried because he was quite big. I do have milk substitute on hand ( I fed the pup for the first two days). I have some colostrum on order from the US which seems to be taking forever to arrive, as its not available over here, not even at the vets so i just have Welpi.
> 
> lea[/B]


I am sorry to tell you this but the Colostrum is not going to do any good now. The puppy needs it within the first 48 hours to get the antibody. How is mom now?


----------



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500446
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i know, i ordered it for standby weeks ago but it never arrived so had to settle for the Welpi. She's doing good now she's had a little food, Puppy is good too, no crying, lots of sleeping (and moving while he sleeps which is good) and he's having one poop every 4 urinations. He seems a little more lethargic than yesterday though so i think i may try him with a little formula. I'm a little worried she's not producing enough milk.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you weigh him at birth? if not, I would weigh him now to get a baseline weight. I'm sure you've already done that! How frustrating for you that you didn't get your order in!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please suppliment. Here is a couple recipies that you may want to try to help mom's milk to come in. It works. I have it in the freezer for standby.

2/3 cup sugar
6 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 teas salt
4 cups milk (or one can evap milk plus equal parts water to make quart)
4 egg yolks
3 teasp vanilla.

feed with syringe, on spoon, or let eat from bowl.

full of protein and nourishment....have never had it cause diarrhea.


Pudding Recipe for Nursing Mother
one package Vanilla Pudding (cooked kind)
1/2 cup sugar
4 cups milk
4 egg yolks


Also if the puppy seems to be fading. There is a thing called rescue remedy. It is beef liver boiled slowely for about 5 min in a small amout of water. You drain the liquid off let this cool and give it to the puppy by a dropper. Give 4 drops every 2 hours for the first 12 hours. Then increase to every 4 hours. You can do this until you feel that the puppy is thriving. 

I do have to say it seems like you have done some studying since your last breeding. And I commend you for that. I also commend you for having your girl fixed and not breeding her again.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have no advise I can give you, but I hope mom and baby are going to okay.


----------



## leaf (Mar 16, 2007)

he has gained a little weight and i'm logging him everyday to be sure.

Suzys mom, thank you so much for those recipes and your kind words. I think I pretty much exhausted every single Maltese Breeders' websites when I was researching into breeding!! I only ever wanted her to have one litter simply because I love the breed so much. If there were more (reputable) breeders in the UK, I would've had her spayed at 6months but i just wanted more babies, selfish i know! I just called the pet hospital now as my vet isn't open (its 1.30am here!) just to speak to a vet to be sure, he doesn't seem overly concerned as the pup isn't crying but i've decided to stay up and feed him every 2hrs with formula until we see the vet tomorrow. I just tried extracting some milk with my fingers but she seemed completely dry.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Make sure when you feed pup that you are holding it up. If he gets a bubble through his nose or seems to strangle hold hold him upside down and pat his back. When I raised Monster if this happened after I help him upside down I would put his little nose and mouth to mine and suck. May sound gross but his life was in my hands. It is very easy for them to get the milk in the lungs and get pneumonia (sp).

Another way to make sure he is getting milk is to weigh him before he eats and after. Set your scale on grams. After eating you should see a gain. 

I hope all this helps and does not confuse you.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> You know I should keep my big mouth shut but I have to ask a couple of questions because your baby had an unwanted pregnancy last March. Did she have problems with that pregnancy? Is there some reason you didn't have her spayed after that pregnancy? If she isn't eating you need to contact your vet. She could possibly be having some kind of complication from the pregnancy or c-section.[/B]


You can try chicken soup for the puppy soul or Adult, my baby eats this up like no tomorrow.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How are mom and baby doing? Update, please?


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, anxious to know how mom & baby are doing...  Also can't wait to see pics


----------

